# Opening a bank account



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Which bank do you guys recommend in the Dubai Internet City or Dubai Marina area?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Which bank do you guys recommend in the Dubai Internet City or Dubai Marina area?



If you are looking for a bank with a branch in those areas, National Bank of Dubai has a branch in Al Fattan Towers in JBR & Emirates Bank has a branch in Murjan as well as one in Business Central Towers in Media City (same building as Fitness First) but it's not open yet. They are fittng it out though! HSBC has an ATM in Media City (somewhere!) as well as one next to Spinneys in Marina mall.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

My suggestion is that you find out which Bank does your employer use - and use the same. No delay time in payments!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> My suggestion is that you find out which Bank does your employer use - and use the same. No delay time in payments!



True and so much easier to set up as well!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Which bank do you guys recommend in the Dubai Internet City or Dubai Marina area?


HSBC have a branch on the entrance to internet city.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> HSBC have a branch on the entrance to internet city.



True, they do, but they don't come reccommended. It took our friends 4 months to get their credit cards with the right names on them. They are notoriously inefficient. Banks are pretty much crap all round here, but we bank with Emirates and have never had a problem. Actually, not quite true, we did have a problem and it was fixed that same day.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> True, they do, but they don't come reccommended. It took our friends 4 months to get their credit cards with the right names on them. They are notoriously inefficient. Banks are pretty much crap all round here, but we bank with Emirates and have never had a problem. Actually, not quite true, we did have a problem and it was fixed that same day.


Hmmm, better not mention that I work for this bank then 

...or that my accounts were all set up in a very short time, only been here a week today. Did you get the stuff delivered to your home address or collect them from the bank?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hmmm, better not mention that I work for this bank then
> 
> ...or that my accounts were all set up in a very short time, only been here a week today. Did you get the stuff delivered to your home address or collect them from the bank?


Haven't had any major probs with them. Sure they take a while to do things but being a VIP, they even came to me to deal with all the paperwork!! 

They even call to check all is ok and being me, I took the opportunity to complain!!!


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

For me a US citizen, I used Citi. I opened a citi account in the US first, and now am opening a Citi account here. They allow int X-fers for only $4.95 Citi to Citi vs. the normal $60 intl wire x-fer fee.

something to think about.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mrman said:


> For me a US citizen, I used Citi. I opened a citi account in the US first, and now am opening a Citi account here. They allow int X-fers for only $4.95 Citi to Citi vs. the normal $60 intl wire x-fer fee.
> 
> something to think about.



That's a good point if you need to transfer money abraod regularly. I'm regretting closing my HSBC account in the UK!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hmmm, better not mention that I work for this bank then
> 
> ...or that my accounts were all set up in a very short time, only been here a week today. Did you get the stuff delivered to your home address or collect them from the bank?


Well now that have you on the case, I'm sure things will improve..................

Which time? It took 4 goes before the names AND the limit were right. It's in the handbook for new employees to NOT go with HSBC.. Sorry.


----------

